# 2014 Graves of the Groves Compilation



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I got most everything put up this weekend with the exception of a couple things and working out some bugs but for the most part I'm pleased with how it turned out this year. Does anyone besides me drag their big props in every night just to "be safe"?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice set up and the gravedigger is way cool.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too cool!! That should get lots of attention

I don't put anything out till the day of and bring it all in after because we have had things "grow legs". Limits how much I can do but I have a small yard so it works out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work indeed.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great! I have brought stuff in years past....so far this year (We started setting up 2 weekends ago) nothing has sprouted legs and walked off....I have some pretty good neighbors though (except the one crazy that thinks I'm the Devil!!) and they keep an eye open....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow SLAM, that is impressive! (I can't believe you didn't talk during the video!)


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent work Slam and particularly enjoyed the lightshow and the gravedigger. 
I usually only put the fence,tombstones and giant web up early but wait on most other stuff due to frequent chance of high winds around this time of year.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I've pretty much got my nightly routine down of setting up and taking down. Thanks to my daughter's red wagon the process is much faster. LOL


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks great! I kept thinking you'd start playing Thriller.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

*How to make a haunter SMILE =)*

I'm certain many others of you have had this happen before but I'm sure no one ever gets tired of it!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Icing on the cake!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

What an amazing year to come into the haunt scene. I've had so much fun this summer and met so many new friends. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We could have used someone with your speed to help with our set up

That was a fun watch!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Lots and lots of coffee 

Thanks Roxy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

You built everything in one year? I'm a one new prop per season guy. Impressive!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You built everything in one year? I'm a one new prop per season guy. Impressive!


Yeah it was a busy summer to say the least LOL. Next year wont be so hectic. Hopefully, unless I get some crazy idea. :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

S L A M said:


> Yeah it was a busy summer to say the least LOL. Next year wont be so hectic. Hopefully, unless I get some crazy idea. :googly:


:jol:Knowing you....I'm betting on the cray, cray idea and hectic 2015! Nice job SLAM...you make me proud!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is an amazing amount of work and programming!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Really love the gravestones lit up like that! Very cool show.

Stinks that you have to take some of it in at night but I suppose it's better than waking up to find something missing. How long does it take you to take props in each night?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Eric Striffler said:


> Really love the gravestones lit up like that! Very cool show.
> 
> Stinks that you have to take some of it in at night but I suppose it's better than waking up to find something missing. How long does it take you to take props in each night?


Yeah, no joke. If something was stolen or damaged I would probably cry. LOL I actually had it down to a science and all in all, probably 25 minutes to setup and take down every night. That's including shutting down the light show and everything.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Daytime walkthrough Whaaaaa????? That's crazy!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your setup is BOSS!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ooooo, great set up..and the gravedigger is to die for  Me Wants!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully we can expand on it a bit this year!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty great set-up 
Kudos


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nicely done. I actually setup and take down my entire haunt on the day of Halloween. we typically dont have a lot of problems in the neighborhood but just as everyone else, put too much work into my props to chance it.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Here is yet another video. A lot of the same clips used in previous vids but maybe something others haven't seen yet. Enjoy!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Slamm I am speechless! That is mind boggling. Your TOT's must just be giddy!!!
You have created a very unique haunt. Kudos to you!!!!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Slamm I am speechless! That is mind boggling. Your TOT's must just be giddy!!!
> You have created a very unique haunt. Kudos to you!!!!


Thanks THL! Just hope I can keep it up this year!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! One of the best I've seen!!!

And Anna's letter was adorable.


----------

